# Jelly Bean



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Android 4.1 coming mid July ota and open sourced for the galaxy nexus, nexus s, and the Xoom... just in case you missed it









Edit... this just in... nexus 7 by asus its official 7in with 4.1(duh), 1280x800hd display tegra3 quad core CPU, 12 core gpu, ffc, nfc, bt, wifi, 9hour video play back 300 hours standby weight is 340 grams

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

Cant wait might get a rom of 4.1 before then.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Sdk available today for devs. Nice

Sent from my jailbroken 5.1.1 iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

Cannot wait for July


----------



## jumpmanjay (Jun 7, 2012)

getting the gnex is paying off.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Tegra 3... HELL NO!! not even if it was 50 core and free!

G NEXUS


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Is it July yet? Jelly Bean has some slick new features!


----------



## tb7andro (Dec 16, 2011)

Car to share what they are? Can't watch io.:-\

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to this. Glad the SDK is being made available today. Cheers!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Waiting (im)patiently for an SDK port. =P Never work good but always fun to mess around with.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm very excited for the revamped notifications! So much nicer and the new search looks so much better too.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

Usb audio....









G NEXUS


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

So ota is only for GSM of course but does anyone think cdma version will get it eventually? If not im pretty sure there will be some devs cooking up a kick ass rom anyeay.

Sent from my calculator watch in 1982


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nexus q is pretty sick too...
#awesome design

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Voice to text built in phone no data connection required +1

Siri killer equipped too 

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am waiting for it to finish downloading so i can play with the SDK.


----------



## montyfabio (Jun 18, 2012)

omg.. theres some news very cool.. i want it!


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Very excited about the new* Google Now* / *Notifications *features. Will be great I think ... Project Butter's also nice.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> So ota is only for GSM of course but does anyone think cdma version will get it eventually? If not im pretty sure there will be some devs cooking up a kick ass rom anyeay.
> 
> Sent from my calculator watch in 1982


It will happen. Just the time frame is the question. I say September or October for Verizon based on their track record so far with the Nexus. Sprint - I have no idea.

Either way there will be ROMs likely pretty soon after release for GSM so there will always be that option.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hangout via Google Glass... fffuuuuuu.
Idk if I would ever get them cause I look like a douche with glasses on but definitely cutting edge techynology. Mad props to Google they are killing all the competition

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I missed the part where they showed off Project Butter. Does it make things look much smoother than before? How is it compared to iOS?


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't wait.. Project Butter along with the Linaro optimizations?! Woooo


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I missed the part where they showed off Project Butter. Does it make things look much smoother than before? How is it compared to iOS?


Ya it was a pretty drastic change I think they had it recorded at 300 fps and job was killing pics in the transitions

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am.excited for it all. But def how they said let's kick the lag out and speed this stuff up basically. I knew Google would do the overhaul then fine tune the beauty of ICS. Great job Google. They are so far above everything it makes no sense. Google glass is going to be kick ass too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I missed the part where they showed off Project Butter. Does it make things look much smoother than before? How is it compared to iOS?


it was one of the first things they highlighted in JB. showed some high speed camera action side by side with ICS and the animations are much smoother....will they be noticable to the human eye at high speed...who knows....and who cares...smoother is smoother. ICS was a HUGE leap in smoothness from before. and this just smooths it out even more.

Anyone else curious abou the UI on the nexus 7? it is more phone than tablet UI. very weird and i do not like it one bit.
3 centered buttons on the bottom, notification bar up top....not a fan. i hope they dont stray too far away from ICS UI.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

What's everyone's predictions on when we see the first unofficial build out? I say 2-3 days Max.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> it was one of the first things they highlighted in JB. showed some high speed camera action side by side with ICS and the animations are much smoother....will they be noticable to the human eye at high speed...who knows....and who cares...smoother is smoother. ICS was a HUGE leap in smoothness from before. and this just smooths it out even more.
> 
> Anyone else curious abou the UI on the nexus 7? it is more phone than tablet UI. very weird and i do not like it one bit.
> 3 centered buttons on the bottom, notification bar up top....not a fan. i hope they dont stray too far away from ICS UI.


Ya it took me a minute to actually realize there was something off about the nexus 7 but I'm not complaining with the specs it has at $200

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

Well the attendees will be getting Jelly Bean for there nexus a couple of hours after hey turn them on.. DARN!!


----------



## jtj1825 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hurry the fuck up devs

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

They are getting the galaxy, 7, and q later today and will be recieving a 4.1 OTA test... leak soon... God I hope so 

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

hev88 said:


> They are getting the galaxy, 7, and q later today and will be recieving a 4.1 OTA test... leak soon... God I hope so
> 
> Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
> P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


That should atleast speed up the ROM building process.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> What's everyone's predictions on when we see the first unofficial build out? I say 2-3 days Max.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


For the love of all things holy can we please skip the sdk ports? Ugh. I know it will still happen but I really don't like them.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## baldwinguy77 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm willing to wait a little bit (if I have to) for something that looks so damn awesome.


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> For the love of all things holy can we please skip the sdk ports? Ugh. I know it will still happen but I really don't like them.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Did you not see the last couple of post the devs who attended the i/o will BE getting JB a couple of hours after they activate there new GN


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Up for pre-order
https://play.google.com/store/devices?feature=corpus_selector

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> Did you not see the last couple of post the devs who attended the i/o will BE getting JB a couple of hours after they activate there new GN


I saw that but it will still not be the source code. So it will still be hacked up. I guess not as bad as an sdk port but I bet those will happen too.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

We are getting the GSM version of JB in a couple of hours. Someone will do a system dump and post it up for everyone. We should have ROMs for every version of the Galaxy Nexus within the next day or so I'd guess.


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I saw that but it will still not be the source code. So it will still be hacked up. I guess not as bad as an sdk port but I bet those will happen too.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Or they can root create a backup and post that and we win 

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I saw that but it will still not be the source code. So it will still be hacked up. I guess not as bad as an sdk port but I bet those will happen too.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Im sure they will figure out some way


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

abqnm said:


> For the love of all things holy can we please skip the sdk ports? Ugh. I know it will still happen but I really don't like them.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


SDK port = nooooo thanks!!!


----------



## hurrpancakes (Aug 27, 2011)

Now we just gotta wait for someone who got a GNex at I/O to upload the 4.1 ROM!


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

hev88 said:


> Ya it took me a minute to actually realize there was something off about the nexus 7 but I'm not complaining with the specs it has at $200
> 
> Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
> P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


for sure, it is a great device for the price. i was wathing another video on it, and it seems to be using the market from the phone as well. so it still seems the UI is driven by the DPI. with root and a little build.prop tweak this will have tablet UI on it. Thank God..phone UI on a 10" tablet would be terrible.

looking forward to the JB ports in the next week or so.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

hev88 said:


> Hangout via Google Glass... fffuuuuuu.
> Idk if I would ever get them cause I look like a douche with glasses on but definitely cutting edge techynology. Mad props to Google they are killing all the competition
> 
> Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
> P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


Cant wait to see apples "innovation".

Also, need advice on talking the lady into letting me grab a tablet.. hmmm.. lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Cant wait to see apples "innovation".
> 
> Also, need advice on talking the lady into letting me grab a tablet.. hmmm.. lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Ask for forgiveness, not permission.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I saw that but it will still not be the source code. So it will still be hacked up. I guess not as bad as an sdk port but I bet those will happen too.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Should be able to produce a pretty accurate build for cdma phones from a gsm dump. Granted, that's a stock build without aokp-level customization which we'll need source for of course. But I'm curious to try it out, like most I'm sure. Shouldn't be any reason to put out an sdk port.

But on the whole, amazing keynote.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

fcisco13 said:


> Usb audio....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this is true and works with the GNex, that would be friggen awesome, so long as I am able to charge Nd play music at the same time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Should be able to produce a pretty accurate build for cdma phones from a gsm dump. Granted, that's a stock build without aokp-level customization which we'll need source for of course. But I'm curious to try it out, like most I'm sure. Shouldn't be any reason to put out an sdk port.
> 
> But on the whole, amazing keynote.


For the gnex it won't be too much of an issue. Other devices not so much. I will try a GSM port just for fun though if it functions. Just a matter of whether or not the cdma props from ICS will play nice with JB.

As to the keynote part that was pretty wild. There was a lot of creativity in that. Especially with the glass demo.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll be looking out for the AOKP version of Jellybean. Should only be a few days.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

This is awesome. I was wondering how much of a difference it was going to be in performance and it sounds like it's gonna be huge 

Also. It's going to suck for the people that don't even have ICS yet XD


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> This is awesome. I was wondering how much of a difference it was going to be in performance and it sounds like it's gonna be huge
> 
> Also. It's going to suck for the people that don't even have ICS yet XD


Idk what's going to suck more. Not having ics yet or having a non-nexus device with ics when we all know jellybean is right around the corner. Good thing we have a nexus though... just sit back and prosper 

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish they would just put the soft keys down on the bezel! There's enough screen space wasted with the that large bezel.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seriouslyjeff (Jan 4, 2012)

abqnm said:


> It will happen. Just the time frame is the question. I say September or October for Verizon based on their track record so far with the Nexus. Sprint - I have no idea.
> 
> Either way there will be ROMs likely pretty soon after release for GSM so there will always be that option.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


haha I love your signature


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I must admit, I'm really excited for this new notification shade. It is BEAUTIFUL!









If it's already in the SDK, could we start seeing roms now?


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I must admit, I'm really excited for this new notification shade. It is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The SDK might produce some bad ports... (think honeycomb when they didnt release the source)

BUT the developer models at the show today are getting a 4.1 OTA tonight. So I dont think itll take a whole lot to patch our radio support and little changes and have a frankenstein build that 'should' be solid. Teams like AOKP and CM will be waiting on the source for an official rom. But it wouldnt surprise me if a AOKP dev does a franken-port for the CDMA Nexus.


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I must admit, I'm really excited for this new notification shade. It is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sdk ports are not the same as source

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> I must admit, I'm really excited for this new notification shade. It is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> If it's already in the SDK, could we start seeing roms now?


Theoretically yes, but those don't usually work very well. Also, since IO attendees got Nexuses that will get an OTA today, there's a good chance that one of them will upload an update for us that will run much better than an SDK port.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> I wish they would just put the soft keys down on the bezel! There's enough screen space wasted with the that large bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This just isn't aimed at you guy. Everyone seems to be hating on the bezel, but bare this in mind. Without a bezel you are looking at a edge to edge screen, with that edge to edge screen think about picking up the tablet. Every little touch along the rim of the device would register as input. Bezels are good and make for better user experience. Show me one touch based device that has an edge to edge display that is a handheld.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

We will probably see a few ports. But do I think AOKP will call it a release at all if they even make one or any other ROM for that matter, NO. Not yet they all for the most part have amazing reputations and have done great things with ICS and wont call a buggy port from an SDK a release by any means.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> We will probably see a few ports. But do I think AOKP will call it a release at all if they even make one or any other ROM for that matter, NO. Not yet they all for the most part have amazing reputations and have done great things with ICS and wont call a buggy port from an SDK a release by any means.


I agree with this I think they will just throw something out there for fun but Roman has been pretty adamant about only building from source.


----------



## Cojoa13 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, the new notification screen looks awesome. Can't wait to see this on my phone! Anybody got a link to anywhere about more jelly bean information?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Psyched


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

just sold my tf300 so I can get the Nexus 7. Nexus phone and tablet. Woot


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

The android sdk is like a very small subsection of the actual android code (like 15 to 20% if you're not including the emulator bs that goes with it). No way would I want to run something based on it.

It's basically the directories listed in the little script I made here (under frameworks-base) to get the sources for it from the Android source code. Doesn't include the emulator and such of course though.


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

SDK system dump?

http://hotfile.com/dl/161396483/9808f8c/Android-4.1-JellyBean-SDK-SystemDump.zip.html

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I wish they would just put the soft keys down on the bezel! There's enough screen space wasted with the that large bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Soft keys are on the screen... Put them on the bezel and they're no longer soft keys.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Cojoa13 said:


> Wow, the new notification screen looks awesome. Can't wait to see this on my phone! Anybody got a link to anywhere about more jelly bean information?


http://www.technobuffalo.com/companies/google/android/top-5-features-of-android-4-1-jelly-bean/


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Droidlife has the wallpapers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

well if I/O attendees will be getting a soak test of JellyBean tonight isn't it conceivable that they can pull apk's, specifically Google Now? which looks f'ing amazing!!

that'll hold us over for a while at least...maybe lol

edit: also the new google search


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

all the info you need on jellybean....

http://developer.and...jelly-bean.html

edit: high res (720x720) contact photos!! finally!


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm going to try porting the SDK because I have nothing else to do. Doubt I'll get far though







.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

philsfan said:


> all the info you need on jellybean....
> 
> http://developer.and...jelly-bean.html
> 
> edit: high res (720x720) contact photos!! finally!


Good link. Lots of cool stuff everyone should read over.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

Just grabbed the 16g online.
Held out on getting a tablet for awhile.
Hopefully this is worth it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Just grabbed the 16g online.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Jealous Bean.


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Just grabbed the 16g online.
> Held out on getting a tablet for awhile.
> Hopefully this is worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup same here. I have a tablet with donut running on it before there any real tablets. my mom gave it to me, she got it for like a hundred bucks back when we had the HTC magic lol. So yeah I've never had a real tablet ordering one next payday 
Or maybe the nexus q haven't decided which one imma do first

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Double post damn rootzwiki app

Sent from my Maguro using RootzWiki
P.S. logcat or it didn't happen...


----------



## vkamicht (Jun 7, 2011)

Non-Nexus user here really wanting one now! Should I hold out for the next Nexus phone at this point, or is there a chance we won't be getting one come Nov/Dec?


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Someone who went to IO and got the Nexus with JB should upload the rom+kernel.


----------



## MadDoc (Feb 11, 2012)

iwasaperson said:


> Someone who went to IO and got the Nexus with JB should upload the rom+kernel.


Indeed please, I want this naow!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MadDoc said:


> Indeed please, I want this naow!


Not pointing to anyone in particular, but afterwards, people will be saying, "Oh, it doesn't have any features in it."

Then followed by quick removal and back to AOKP, CM9 or whatever.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not pointing to anyone in particular, but afterwards, people will be saying, "Oh, it doesn't have any features in it."
> 
> Then followed by quick removal and back to AOKP, CM9 or whatever.


hehe. So true.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not pointing to anyone in particular, but afterwards, people will be saying, "Oh, it doesn't have any features in it."
> 
> Then followed by quick removal and back to AOKP, CM9 or whatever.


Well you just completely made my night, thanks for that one!

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

yarly said:


> Not pointing to anyone in particular, but afterwards, people will be saying, "Oh, it doesn't have any features in it."
> 
> Then followed by quick removal and back to AOKP, CM9 or whatever.


only people that should give a crap about a jb port are those who are stock. Most people who are stock don't mod their phones. So they won't know about it.

Might be cool to look through and check out upcoming features but won't be many people's daily driver. We need cm, aokp and gummy to get their hands on the jb source before it really gets exciting.


----------



## DroidRC1 (Sep 14, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> Someone who went to IO and got the Nexus with JB should upload the rom+kernel.


Or give us the url

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> only people that should give a crap about a jb port are those who are stock. Most people who are stock don't mod their phones. So they won't know about it.
> 
> Might be cool to look through and check out upcoming features but won't be many people's daily driver. We need cm, aokp and gummy to get their hands on the jb source before it really gets exciting.


I've seen TeamGummy work wonders without source, but I doubt it'll be worth the time because the source is coming out in half a month.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

One thing I really hope is that not to much changed under the hood in regards to having the theme chooser work. Because for one I've bought like every theme out there cause I support anyone whether I am going to use it or not and it's one of the best parts of rooting in my opinion. Aside from other little tweaks


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> I've seen TeamGummy work wonders without source, but I doubt it'll be worth the time because the source is coming out in half a month.


yeah let's wait a couple weeks for the real thing


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> I've seen TeamGummy work wonders without source, but I doubt it'll be worth the time because the source is coming out in half a month.


Yeah, should just be a couple weeks at the most and we'll have the actual source


----------



## Donkey80 (Nov 5, 2011)

There is a large update file for the GSM in the XDA gnex genera forum. Looks promising


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

this is from XDA it's supposedly the JB update, looks legit

http://android.clien...0D.5a07884d.zip


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

legacystar said:


> this is from XDA it's supposedly the LB update
> 
> http://android.clien...0D.5a07884d.zip


That is indeed the update, but it seems to require you to be on the IMM30D build, which isn't posted on Google's site. If anyone has a workaround or a way to flash IMM30D, please share it.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It will be missing the proprietary vendor libraries needed for cmda/lte (since it's built for the GSM version as it is). Just FYI for anyone on Verizon/Toro.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> It will be missing the proprietary vendor libraries needed for LTE (since it's built for the GSM version as it is). Just FYI for anyone on Verizon/Toro.


yah NO ONE should be trying to put this on the VZW nexus lol


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

legacystar said:


> yah NO ONE should be trying to put this on the VZW nexus lol


Yeah, I'm sure someone will though, lol.









At least it shouldn't hurt...too much as I assume it's only the system (didn't look) and nothing else. I'm sure it can be modded to work for Toro, but I don't think it's worth the effort.


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

it's system, recovery, bootloader, kernel, and Radio so could prolly do some damage


----------



## Jarhezion (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm on GSM, so can I flash it? lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone's already trying it....


Mills00013 said:


> Flashing to toro in progress. Will report back soon....


source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27978361&postcount=48


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

stargazer418 said:


> Someone's already trying it....
> 
> source: http://forum.xda-dev...61&postcount=48


LOL its not even gonna apply b/c the updater script checks if he has a yakju or takju gsm nexus running IMM30C (i think).


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I have confirmation of at least one of our devs has received the OTA


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

stargazer418 said:


> Someone's already trying it....
> 
> source: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=27978361&postcount=48


XDA what do ya expect lol.... I bet someone will have it ready for us tonight, unless Google hardcover this thing like they are gonna do with the apps

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stargazer418 (Aug 21, 2011)

It is available and should theoretically work, but it requires the IMM30D build of takju, which just so happens to be the only one that's virtually impossible to find online.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jarhezion said:


> I'm on GSM, so can I flash it? lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you happened to get your Nexus from the Android Market and kept the firmware that came with it instead of flashing something else, then yes. It's apparently only a patch and not a complete build so it's not something you want to flash otherwise.


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

At least I know Pete will have some bugless jelly bean builds for the xoom

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am finding the xda thread a good way to pass time.. All the idiots over there.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Flashing on my toro, then I'll try porting the RIL. If it works, I'll release a ROM for the toro, and toroplus (I have both devices to test, don't ask)

EDIT: Do NOT try flashing it as is. I am an experienced user that can fix things if anything goes wrong. There are security measures set in place in the ota to prevent flashing on other phones/firmwares (in the updater-script). I have also modified the ota to not update radios or bootloader.

EDIT2: Turns out IMM30D is taking forever to download, I'll have to wait until it's done. If anyone has a mirror, that would be most appreciated.

EDIT3: The ROMs will also be exclusive to Rootz, because I don't want to, or have the time to, manage an xda thread.


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> Flashing on my toro, then I'll try porting the RIL. If it works, I'll release a ROM for the toro, and toroplus (I have both devices to test, don't ask)


Okay that makes more since now.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> Ummmmmm......That is for GSM are you trying to brick?


read my edits


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> read my edits


I did i didnt see that when i posted that.....Im laughing so loud at all the stupid people at xda who keep asking why cant they flash it.


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> I did i didnt see that when i posted that.....Im laughing so loud at all the stupid people at xda who keep asking why cant they flash it.


I know







. One of the many reasons I am not posting to xda


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i could reach through my screen and slap some people


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> I wish i could reach through my screen and slap some people


I have another solution. Stay at Rootz, less retards over here


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm reading XDA just to pass the time. People over there are hilarious.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, wait. I'm retarded.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> I'm reading XDA just to pass the time. People over there are hilarious.


Andrenylne arguing with the idiots over there that don't know what they're talking about is always fun times.


----------



## JASKRU (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking forward to some beans.. don't need the radio since I voip and am on wifi all the time. Can't wait to see some frank-n-beans growing from rootz.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

kauthor47 said:


> I'm reading XDA just to pass the time. People over there are hilarious.


I know it's pretty funny

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

They all shut up now since its working


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Watching the Keynote now... Dam me being on Verizon I want to try this now!!!!

F.Y.I GSM users Koush said that JB is now in From Manager. Have fun...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rayfin (Aug 14, 2011)

Koush has JB for the GSM Galaxy Nexus available in ROM Manager.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Watching the Keynote now... Dam me being on Verizon I want to try this now!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


XD
I love / hate Verizon. When they yank my unlimited at the end of 2013 I will most likely buy direct from Google and shop around for a decent no-contract providor

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bouchigo (Jun 9, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Watching the Keynote now... Dam me being on Verizon I want to try this now!!!!
> 
> F.Y.I GSM users Koush said that JB is now in From Manager. Have fun...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can you post the link to the keynote? I was watching earlier in the morning at work, but didn't get to finish it. It keeps saying it's set to private when I try to watch it now.


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

bouchigo said:


> Can you post the link to the keynote? I was watching earlier in the morning at work, but didn't get to finish it. It keeps saying it's set to private when I try to watch it now.







This isnt the official one but it is easily watchable.


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28473-rom-jds-jellybean-port-v1/


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

driverx125 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28473-rom-jds-jellybean-port-v1/


ZD
Something to kill time with while at work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

its 234mb and takes a while to download


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Deadly_v2 said:


> This isnt the official one but it is easily watchable.


Same one I found. Google had it up but took it down for some reason.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Grab it at rommanager under clockworkmod section 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hev88 (Sep 15, 2011)

Seems like project butter was a success

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skaforey (Aug 1, 2011)

Did Google confirm source will drop mid-July when the Nexus 7 is released, or is there a chance it would be released earlier?


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Who will be the first to name a rom Butterbean?


----------



## driverx125 (Nov 23, 2011)

skaforey said:


> Did Google confirm source will drop mid-July when the Nexus 7 is released, or is there a chance it would be released earlier?


The source will be released when the OTA for the nexus goes live.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

big_limits said:


> Who will be the first to name a rom Butterbean?


Butterbean™
© 2012 blaineevans

Also, I really dig the new boot animation.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy mother of jellybeans. This thing is saaaawwweeeeeeet. I love all the visual improvements. Looks much more professional throughout. For a .1 update this thing packs a huge punch.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Holy mother of jellybeans. This thing is saaaawwweeeeeeet. I love all the visual improvements. Looks much more professional throughout. For a .1 update this thing packs a huge punch.


Agreed. I dropped animation speeds to .5 as I always do and it *almost* feels _too_ fast..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

After reading all about it...I can't NOT flash it myself. Oh man!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I love this sh*t. I went to bed with dreams of 4.1 and woke up flashing it.

It took what? All of 18 hours to get a fully functional build?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

And this is why we have a Nexus. If we had any HTC or Moto phone right now we would not be flashing a new OS hours after it was announced by Google. My faith has been restored in this device. I know understand why people rave over Nexus devices.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> And this is why we have a Nexus. If we had any HTC or Moto phone right now we would not be flashing a new OS hours after it was announced by Google. My faith has been restored in this device. I know understand why people rave over Nexus devices.


yup, if you have the cahones to unlock and root and flash a ROM (letzbehonest......its too easy not to do it) the nexus is hands down the best phone available.
this is my first, but it will absolutely NOT be my last.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Music identification widget works great too. I just tested it using my TV at low volume. 10 feet away and it recognized the song in about 3 sec


----------



## Devilsephiroth (Jun 2, 2012)

I seem to have a network issue I Dont understand . I have 4g and I'm able to make calls and SMS , but for some reason my signal is shaded Grey .unable to use g talk and certain functions online I can't use like my Verizon ( says I need data connection ) I Dont understand how I'm without data and yet here I am writing this post on my gnex. Please help .


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Devilsephiroth said:


> I seem to have a network issue I Dont understand . I have 4g and I'm able to make calls and SMS , but for some reason my signal is shaded Grey .unable to use g talk and certain functions online I can't use like my Verizon ( says I need data connection ) I Dont understand how I'm without data and yet here I am writing this post on my gnex. Please help .


Remove and re-add your Google account. Did you restore your account data or something with titanium? That happens when you have an expired auth token.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## jeffyca (Jan 29, 2012)

I loved JellyBean, minus the not starting back up. Took me 2 hours to flash 4.0.4 and get it back working and on SlimICS. Note to everyone..... get your laptop/desktop setup with androidsdk and usb drivers before flashing stuff. Its scary when you cant adb cause you never hooked up you phone to your computer and adb doesnt work.​


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm entirely surprised at how much of a difference nova makes over the stock launcher. Ran stock all day yesterday, installed nova today, feels like a new phone.

I'm normally an Apex guy, but iz no work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

JB seems to multitask much faster than cm or AOKP for sure. One minute I'm replying to an email using touchdown. The next minute I'm sending out a mass text message to my family letting them know that the truck won't be here until tomorrow and then google calendar let me know it's time to eat lunch it's great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Kprz24 (Sep 22, 2011)

So I'm just curious of what you guys are liking right now I know its early but there already several different ROMs and they have all been updated numerous times since Jelly Bean was shared with the rest of the community. I'm running Jelly Belly 1.5 right now on my Toro GNEX I also ran a couple versions of VanirBean. Overall I felt VanirBean ran better right off the bat but I like the stock feel of Jelly Belly. So what do you guys think I'm also curious of the results across the different versions of the GNEX.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Didnt everybody trash on DroidTheory for making a 4.0.3 (I think that was version) ROM from a nandroid before source dropped?


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

cordell said:


> Didnt everybody trash on DroidTheory for making a 4.0.3 (I think that was version) ROM from a nandroid before source dropped?


Actually I think it was a 4.0.4 ROM but yeah I believe you're right lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

cordell said:


> Didnt everybody trash on DroidTheory for making a 4.0.3 (I think that was version) ROM from a nandroid before source dropped?


Everybody trashes on DT because he's DT.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PURGATORY (Jan 20, 2012)

When I tried the new ported Verizon jelly bean I thought, this is Amazing! Although I came from the linaro experiments, especially using Franco linaro kernels and different linaro roms. Jelly bean Franco Linaro 210 is out and I had to try it with Jelly Belly 1.6. Speeds are incredible and transitions become instant when downloading web pages or loading apps. What Google did with jelly bean shows to be different what linaro was doing. I am not over clocking. I'm at 350-1200.

Try it out people, its experimental but I'm loving it, shows things can still get better.

And has anyone noticed after over clocking on jelly bean, it tends to revert back to standerd clock speeds after a few minutes? Has anyone noticed?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

PURGATORY said:


> When I tried the new ported Verizon jelly bean I thought, this is Amazing! Although I came from the linaro experiments, especially using Franco linaro kernels and different linaro roms. Jelly bean Franco Linaro 210 is out and I had to try it with Jelly Belly 1.6. Speeds are incredible and transitions become instant when downloading web pages or loading apps. What Google did with jelly bean shows to be different what linaro was doing. I am not over clocking. I'm at 350-1200.
> 
> Try it out people, its experimental but I'm loving it, shows things can still get better.
> 
> And has anyone noticed after over clocking on jelly bean, it tends to revert back to standerd clock speeds after a few minutes? Has anyone noticed?


This was talked about in the LeanKernel thread, the jist I got was that something in the OS is messing with clock speeds which default them back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justin.pavsek (Jan 5, 2012)

Which is the best? bamf jelly bean, vicious v3, vanirBEAN, or jelly bean 1.7? thanks guys!


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

justin.pavsek said:


> Which is the best? bamf jelly bean, vicious v3, vanirBEAN, or jelly bean 1.7? thanks guys!


on my phone jelly belly runs the best, i tried them all...but again your phones different and your results may vary, its subjective


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

Viscious runs best on mine, but there all great

Sent from my GNex


----------



## Amphibliam (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm searching far and wide and every kernel either lags or has terrible battery life. What are people using for kernels?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Quantim0 (Sep 24, 2011)

I used popcorn for a while and it worked best for me so far.

Trying trinity now, but I am probably going back to popcorn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

LK all the way


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

ive had good results with jelly belly's linaro kernel


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

event121 said:


> LK all the way


+1


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Definitely imo's jellybean kernel


----------



## jrock7885 (Sep 7, 2011)

Tweaked stock Kernel is the best to me right now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

Jelly Belly and Lean Kernel are awesome together.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok. Maybe I'm crazy.

Forget, for a moment, about 4.1 vs 4.0. Forget about newer/different is automatically better. Forget about "project butter."

To me, the ICS anims are more refined and elegant than what I've seen on JB. JB anim in/out launcher seem to take a step back toward gingerbread.

Am I crazy, or maybe I was expecting more butter from project butter?

What do you guyz think?


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

kochoid said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> Forget, for a moment, about 4.1 vs 4.0. Forget about newer/different is automatically better. Forget about "project butter."
> 
> ...


Meh kinda, but we're not even using a version meant for our phones. Once the actual source gets released I bet you'll forget about anything but JB


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> Forget, for a moment, about 4.1 vs 4.0. Forget about newer/different is automatically better. Forget about "project butter."
> 
> ...


I think everything is more snappy. Plus this is nandroid backup we are using.

When source is released and custom ROMs start popping up I believe the speeds we will see will be ridiculous. I remember how laggy stock ICS could get. I don't really see that on JB. So things should get super smooth later this month when we truly have JB. I still consider the JB Roms as hacked together Roms.

EDIT: Ninja'd by Spaz^^^


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> Forget, for a moment, about 4.1 vs 4.0. Forget about newer/different is automatically better. Forget about "project butter."
> 
> ...


If you don't like them or think they are slow you can speed them up or get rid of them entirely using the developer options in settings.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> Forget, for a moment, about 4.1 vs 4.0. Forget about newer/different is automatically better. Forget about "project butter."
> 
> ...


Drop all animation speeds down to .5, seriously. I've been doing that since purchase of the phone mainly because I don't like waiting for an animation to render when navigating through the phone (although turning them off altogether makes it seem wonky).

Anyways, to the point; JB handles it a whole hell of a lot better than ICS did. The animations are still smooth as hell when sped up, whereas ICS could get choppy under load.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Ok. Maybe I'm crazy.
> 
> Forget, for a moment, about 4.1 vs 4.0. Forget about newer/different is automatically better. Forget about "project butter."
> 
> ...


The animations are different, but smoother. Perhaps they're just not the animations that you're expecting and that's throwing you off. Or maybe you were using a ROM that sped the animations up by default (a sneaky trick some use to make their ROM feel faster). If you're unsure if JB is faster than ICS, try the recent apps nav key...


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

Jellybean is great!! From the second I flashed the first test build I was in luv. Faster, smoother....and I'm on Sprint, we are using a leaked port of a port and devs did such a great job its like an official release. Better than some officials ive been on!! Can't wait for official to be here!! Now Morfic dropped the first true batch of Trinity kernels. JB20s. Now my phone is complete.

Are-you-jellin-rc1/TNP-JB20


----------

